
Why some mosquitoes prefer humans - bookofjoe
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/23/science/mosquitoes-genetics-africa.html
======
bookofjoe
>Climate and Urbanization Drive Mosquito Preference for Humans

[https://www.cell.com/current-
biology/fulltext/S0960-9822(20)...](https://www.cell.com/current-
biology/fulltext/S0960-9822\(20\)30978-7)

